# DUBAI | City Tower 1 | 400m+ | 1312ft+ | 101 fl | U/C



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

A new tower is coming up in place of the old City Tower 1 on SZR, the old tower is now abandoned and will be demolished very soon making place for the new tower, hoping to be completed by 2022.


Old Tower getting ready to be demolished:






























The new Tower to be built in its place:






















https://www.protenders.com/projects/city-tower-1


----------



## The-King (Mar 8, 2008)

Love the design! Definitely better than the existing low-rise :lol:


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Falling apart .. part of the building windows seem to be broken as well .. couple of days ago by me


----------



## Sainton (Oct 21, 2016)

a nice mature looking tower. A breath of freshness among the tackiness


----------



## 88-777 (Mar 13, 2019)

Demo? when there are million blank plots?


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Judging by the picture above, the building appears to be demolished on a voluntary, crowd sourcing basis.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

88-777 said:


> Demo? when there are million blank plots?



2 million ..


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Boys ... it is coming down .. glass panels are starting coming off and the metallic structure to the bottom of the building is being taken down.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

The building isn't feeling so good! Today by me


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, that's one way to mount scaffolding on a glass facade...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

reminds me of One Chicago Square's main tower. Bet this one will hold onto supertall status though


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me ... it is getting dressed


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Coming down .. today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

From the backside! By me!


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yesterday by me


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

"*Demo*"

They ran out of desert already?


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yesterday by me


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Great. This tower looks pretty good indeed.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ The architect here is Pelli Clarke Pelli, so it's a safe bet it will be elegant and have a very un-Sheikh-Zayed-Rd feel. 

The key now is whether the owner or contractors will make bad amendments to the design to save costs when construction actually gets started.


----------



## elisama27ns (5 mo ago)

U/C now!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Finally a Dubai skyscraper over 350 meters U/C


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Why is it changed to U/C? but anw this is gonna be almost/around 400 meters now if design did not change.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Gabriel900 said:


> Why is it changed to U/C? but anw this is gonna be almost/around 400 meters now if design did not change.


Almost 400 meters!? Holy moly!


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Almost 400 meters!? Holy moly!


I cannot confirm that but if the old design is 358 meters high, 12 or 13 extra floors will push it very close to 400!
Heck if they changed design and added, per se, a spire, it could go higher than 400 ...

I hope the design didn't change, I like the old one.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Do we have any photos of the site? This will add to the otherside of SZR.


----------



## BinSuroor (Aug 4, 2015)

I hope we get a new design
the current design is nice and elegant but very Emaar-ish in my opinion


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Contractor is awarded here finally.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

So crane is up on site ..
more importantly, I had some info from contractor and a new consultant involved and the floor count is as follows:
1B+G+100F (93F + 4M + LRF + URF + TRF)
Now this makes it 101 Floors and at this point it is safe to assume this is gonna be 400m+
big question is, what happened to the design! is it the same with added floors? or a new one!

I will be back in Dubai soon but if anyone can pass by site and check signboard for confirmation would be great.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## OxygØz (Jun 22, 2021)

Gabriel900 said:


> today by me
> 
> View attachment 4418633



Have you checked the signboard? Can you confirm anything new about the height or number of floors?


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes floor count has increased .. on signboard it is written 1B+G+93F
But this doesn't include mechanical or roof floors .. according to contractor I spoke to, they gave me this floor count 1B+G+ 93F + 4M + LRF + URF + TRF


----------

